# Need Q-code code definition



## Bayfront Benny (Aug 25, 2019)

I have a ROG Crosshair VIII Hero Ryzen 3900x G.Skill 3600 and Sabrent PCIE4 M.2, with the latest BIOS and latest chipset drivers, and occasionally I get the following Q-Code -
F8 (Recovery PPI is not available) 
In normal terms can anyone define or explain the meaning. I can't even figure out what PPI means - too many PPI acronyms.
I almost know when I'm going to get this error, as my fans start to spin up and down slightly (IOW I can hear it subtly).


----------



## flmatter (Aug 25, 2019)

Quick google search brought THIS and THIS   I just googled ROG Crosshair VIII Hero Q-Code - F8    first couple were from ASUS ROG forums....
Looks like a BIOS is necessary so you get in and tweak memory settings.  Sorry for lack of detail, just went with a fast down and dirty search.


----------



## Bayfront Benny (Aug 25, 2019)

I searched extensively for an explanation and came up blank. I don't know why so many of the Q-codes (on all boards) are so cryptic and lacking in descriptiveness. In most cases you get that one line in the manual and that's it. Frankly it's always been that way.
Perhaps it suits the Asians who make the boards in the sense that if you are (cryptic) you don't really have to speak English or Western languages. I mean somebody has to know the practical meaning so maybe they do.

Now I do notice that the minute I start Ryzen Master I get this error, which coincides with some complaints in various forums.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 26, 2019)

Just by chance, have you tried without the pcie4 drive? Only difference between our setups before the gpu, and I have yet to run into this. Using the MP510 drive on mine


----------



## lorry (Dec 24, 2019)

From a search it would seem that this appears once Ryzen master has been started.
No idea if that helps or not.
I get the same thing as well on a Gigabyte Aorus x470 Gaming 7 Wi-Fi with a 3900x


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 24, 2019)

Q codes are in the manuals, read it


----------



## lorry (Dec 24, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Q codes are in the manuals, read it



I read it, I Do RTM, care to inform us as to what 'Recovery PPI is invalid' means then please?
As that is what F8 is and googling it gives you no information apart from stuff about claiming insurance back


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 24, 2019)

lorry said:


> I read it, I Do RTM, care to inform us as to what 'Recovery PPI is invalid' means then please?
> As that is what F8 is and googling it gives you no information apart from stuff about claiming insurance back



I did not quote you previously, till just now. I was mentioning to op.


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AMDHelp/comments/ck5frw


----------



## lorry (Dec 24, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> I did not quote you previously, till just now. I was mentioning to op.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/AMDHelp/comments/ck5frw



Sadly doesn't get us any closer to an answer though. I would say that it is unlikely to anything serious, but it Does bug me as to what it is and why RM seems to set this code off


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 24, 2019)

lorry said:


> Sadly doesn't get us any closer to an answer though. I would say that it is unlikely to anything serious, but it Does bug me as to what it is and why RM seems to set this code off



I read it is harmless and only occurs when ryzen master loads/closes, I would just report the findings to the board maker and AMD. It's more of an annoyance than an actual fault.


----------



## lorry (Dec 24, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> I read it is harmless and only occurs when ryzen master loads/closes, I would just report the findings to the board maker and AMD. It's more of an annoyance than an actual fault.



Seems to be running across several board platforms and manufacturers, oh well.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 24, 2019)

lorry said:


> Seems to be running across several board platforms and manufacturers, oh well.



As i said report it to both the board maker and AMD


----------

